# Miles aircraft



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## pbehn (Oct 13, 2018)

I flew on a few planes like them, having been on a Short Skyvan I feel airsick just looking at the pics.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)

X-7


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow, very cool!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)

M-20 no-1


----------



## johnbr (Oct 13, 2018)

*Miles Moni



tor*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2018)

*Miles M.38 "Messenger no-1



*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2018)

*Miles, M.11 Whitney Straight*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Miles M-42 Master Fighter N7412 & N7410*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Miles Master 1 advanced trainer at RAF Woodley airfield*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)

*Miles Master I assembly line at Woodley*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 27, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

The m-20 no-1 flying.
the M.20 was built in their usual all-wooden structure and employed for simplicity a lovely spatted fixed undercarriage. Powered by a RR Merlin, it was armed with the RAF standard of eight machine guns.
First flown that cruzial day of 15 Sept. 1940, the M.20 showed serious potential from the very beginning. Its performance in fact was better than the Hurri, but not up to the Spitfire. It had longer legs and carried more ammo than both though. Sadly, with the Battle of Britain won, the very reason of its conception had disappeared. Only two prototypes were finally produced, the second one for the Fleet Air Arm. The latter wanted the design for their carriers and also for the CAM ships, but the availability of Hurris put an end to that too.

Lovely inflight photo of the first prototype. The wing hides the other innovation of the M.20: an elegant 360º visibility “teardrop” cockpit canopy.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Nothing that a new Master variant equipped with a trusty 870hp radial Bristol Mercury XX radial engine couldn’t take care. First flown in Oct. 1939, the M.19 Master Mk.II saw both an extensive production (1,748) and a truly useful service life.




Four “kaffirs” under the supervision of a very white officer. Disturbing, yet gloriously beautiful Kodachrome photo of a South African AF Master Mk.II being cleaned at the Waterkloof Air Force Base near Pretoria in 1943. Boy, that proudly black Rotol

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

*two images of the wooden layout M.20 / 1, which was presented to Sir Kingsley Wood in 1939.* *The plane was not ordered.* *Notice the curved wing, which provided shorter main landing gear that was supposed to be retractable at an early design stage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Photograph of a pencil illustration of a Miles M.38 Messenger type aircraft landing on the aft deck of a Royal Navy convoy ship, where it is slowed and "caught" by a large net rigged vertical to the deck; page 2 of a booklet [see NASM 9A08527], "The Miles Mariner," containing general information on an aircraft proposed by Miles Aircraft Limited to the Royal Navy as an anti-submarine patrol aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

Miles Masters being made10th January 1942: The production line making Miles 'Master' II trainer aircraft for the RAF. Original Publication: Picture Post - 952 - A Girl Goes Into War Industry - pub. 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 2, 2019)

RAF Trainers
November 1939: British Royal Air Force fighter pilots stand on a runway next to a line of 'Master' planes designed for advanced training purposes, World War II, England. RAF officers stand behind the pilots. The planes were equipped with Rolls Royce engines and were officially quoted at maintaining a speed of 500 miles per hour. (

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

*Miles M30 X Minor U-0233*




In 1939, F.G. Miles began the design of a large transport aeroplane, the X.2, intended to have the maximum degree of aerodynamic cleanness obtainable. To this end the fuselage was made wide and shallow so that it merged almost imperceptibly into the wing which was fitted with large root fillets. Miles submitted it to the Air Ministry. However the Air Ministry were not interested in civil aircraft or in research work other than that directly connected with the urgent expansion of the RAF. In connection with the X project, Miles decided to build a flying scale model, M.30 X Minor in 1941. The aircraft was built of wooden construction, and flown in the hope that some useful data might be obtained. The first flight was made in February 1942, providing Miles with useful data for several years. At a later date, extensions to the wingtips were fitted, thereby increasing the wingspan from 33 ft to 28 ft 6 in. When the flight trails had been completed, the X Minor was transferred to Apprentice School as technical equipment.
*General characteristicsCrew:* 2

*Length:* 26 ft 3 in (8.00 m)
*Wingspan:* 33 ft (10 m) 38 ft 6 in (11.73 m) when extended later
*Height:* 9 ft (2.7 m)
*Wing area:* 200 sq ft (19 m2)
*Aspect ratio:* 5.4
*Empty weight:* 2,710 lb (1,229 kg)
*Gross weight:* 4,240 lb (1,923 kg)
*Powerplant:* 2 × de Havilland Gipsy Major 4-cyl inverted in-line air-cooled piston engine, 130 hp (97 kW) each
*Propellers:* 2-bladed fixed-pitch propellers*Performance*
*Wing loading:* 21.2 lb/sq ft (104 kg/m2)
*Power/mass:* 0.0613 hp/lb

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2019)

Just beautiful


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

Miles M100 Student

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

m-52

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

Miles Merchantman

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 17, 2019)

m-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)

m-20 Guns

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)

A little info







fo.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)

*Charles Lindbergh with Blossom and F.G. Miles in front of a M.12 Mohawk airplane
Miles M.2 Hawk prototype airplane*



prototype of a British racing plane produced by Miles Aircraft from the Benjamin M. Anderson Aeronautical History prototype of a British racing plane produced by Miles Aircraft from the Benjamin M. Anderson Aeronautical History

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)

*Miles M.1 Satyr airplane and Miles M.2 Hawk prototype airplane*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)

*Hawk Speed Six airplane*
Photograph of a single-seat British racing plane produced by Miles Aircraft from the Benjamin M. Anderson Aeronautical History

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jan 31, 2019)

Excellent detail on the M.20 plan. I usually only find crude three views. I can build from these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Miles M.35 Libellula

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Already in 1943 George Miles designed a 20 seat supersonic passenger aircraft, based on
the experiences with the "Libellulas". Powered by a group of jet engines in the rear fuselage,
fed by a ventral intake, the forward wing would have had a span of 13,7m, the rear wing of
22,3m, length 30,2m and MTOW 36 tons. Expected cruise speed was 1.2 Mach.
(from InterAvia April 1957) Miles Tandem Wing Projects


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 4, 2019)

Are they still a company that is still around? Seems like they had some good ideas.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

same site


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

same site I do not think so bummer


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

Aviation photographs of Miles M.20 :

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 4, 2019)

*Miles m-64 Miles M.64, U-6, Private :



*


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

WWII planes

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 23, 2019)

Agreed


----------



## PFVA63 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi,
Thanks for posting all this info, most of which I had never seen before. I was so fascinated by the Aerovan that I went and bought a model kit of it off eBay. 
Pat


----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 1, 2019)

johnbr said:


> RAF Trainers
> November 1939: British Royal Air Force fighter pilots stand on a runway next to a line of 'Master' planes designed for advanced training purposes, World War II, England. RAF officers stand behind the pilots. The planes were equipped with Rolls Royce engines and were officially quoted at maintaining a speed of 500 miles per hour. (
> View attachment 523795


I believe the inline engine version of the Master was the only other use of the Peregrine after the Westland Whirlwind.

500 mph? Maybe straight down. I’m sure that’s a typo meant to be 300 mph, which is impressive for a trainer in its own right.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2019)

The in-line engine of the Miles Master Mk.1 was the Rolls Royce Kestrel.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

